# Bank Of America Threatens To Foreclose On Homeowner If He Doesn't Pay $0.00 ASAP



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 8, 2011)

> Oh, Bank of America... will you never cease to amuse/amaze/horrify us?  Yet another computer glitch from this year's Worst Company in America  runner-up had one Massachusetts homeowner scratching his head when he  received a foreclosure notice from BofA warning him that his property  would end up in foreclosure if he didn't immediately pay the amount of  $0.00.


http://consumerist.com/2011/06/bank...e-on-homeowner-if-he-doesnt-pay-000-asap.html


----------



## Big Don (Jun 8, 2011)

Because Verizon sucks, they've been sending me bills for the last 4 months with the punchline: Amount Due: -$291 decreasing each month for the 18 months they overcharged me by $30...


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 8, 2011)

Years ago when i was in the military I remember a couple of my buddies getting cheques for $0.01. I think I got one for $0.35. 

We all laughed, then went and drank beer....


----------



## Big Don (Jun 9, 2011)

When I was in basic training I got 4 different letters from Selective Service threatening me with all kinds of vile punishments if I didn't register. My drill sergeants found it hilarious. I did tons of push ups and flutter kicks for it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 9, 2011)

Big Don said:


> When I was in basic training I got 4 different letters from Selective Service threatening me with all kinds of vile punishments if I didn't register. My drill sergeants found it hilarious. I did tons of push ups and flutter kicks for it.


 
I got those letters as well. They did not believe me I was only 16.  It messed up what I could get for help my Freshman year in College.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 9, 2011)

Easy fix, write a check for $0.00 and send it to Bank Of America 

On a slight historical note..... it started as Bank of Italy


----------



## Big Don (Jun 9, 2011)

A long time ago BofA made a $750 error in my dad's favor. He was closing the account and told the teller of the error. The teller said "We don't make mistakes." so, Dad asked for the manager. The manager said "We don't make mistakes." Dad left the error money there for a year, before finally closing the account. He has refused to have anything to do with B of A since.


----------



## Nomad (Jun 9, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Easy fix, write a check for $0.00 and send it to Bank Of America



That's a check that I would be very happy to write for them.  But I'd make sure to get a receipt, thanks!


----------



## Big Don (Jun 9, 2011)

He should quote the famous jurist, Judge Smails, "You'll get nothing and like it!"


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 9, 2011)

Big Don said:


> A long time ago BofA made a $750 error in my dad's favor. He was closing the account and told the teller of the error. The teller said "We don't make mistakes." so, Dad asked for the manager. The manager said "We don't make mistakes." Dad left the error money there for a year, before finally closing the account. He has refused to have anything to do with B of A since.


 

I tried that and then they bought the back I was with. 

So I moved banks again. 

They bought that bank as well. 

Then they bought my mortgage.

I moved banks again

They bought that bank as well. 

I gave up. (* I just track everything with a spreadsheet and my checkbook and statement sheets. *)

Ans yes I tried a credit union but as they gave everything I had to the ex-wife after the divorce finance were separated I have not trusted them for much either.

Oh and the other largest bank in the area, Chase has an ex employee of mine working there who never could get her cash register draw to be even close (* within a dollar *) of being short or over. She was so far off it almost had to be on purpose except the owner had hired her other assets than her brain. :~(

See I gave up above.


----------

